# Solo Grind



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Did a solo hunt Saturday as I just couldn't take it after reading a few results on this site from the previous weekend. I now know how Farve feels about retirement!

Pretty much all juvies and rossie with only 6 adults. There was several times where I just kept shooting with the layout doors open. My pump broke down at 8 - went back for my over/under and a case of shells. I stopped at 12:30 as I was hungry, thirsty and tired and they still wanted in.

Experienced a few firsts....Had a coyote try and take a dead bird from out in front of me. Never saw and shot so many one-leg bandits. My dog didn't do well as she was totally confused with all the birds laying everywhere. Lastly, if it wasn't for the kindess of Big Ben from this site I wouldn't of experience that! Thanks Ben.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Where's the dead Coyote?

Awsome hunt! Man got my blood pumping just reading it!


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

I shot at him, but 80 yards is a reach. He left a wing for me though.

Blood pumping? Yea, I felt that way this Monday after a few other posts. There were even migrators coming from the north at one point.


----------



## str8shooter461 (Mar 4, 2008)

:beer: 
Nice


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice work you gotta love the over/under!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Way to put em down with the two shot wonder!!!


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

Glad i could help you out. That had to have been some experience to be all by your self. congrats


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Good Job snowbus. Looked like a ball


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice hunt snowbus. Must have been one of those days when you can't quite wipe the silly grin off your face.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on buddy, glad it worked out for ya.


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

Good for you!

You'll have to go back and get that coyote!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

When you say one leg bandits are you meaning the snows were missing a leg?

Congrats on a great hunt!!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Leo Porcello said:


> When you say one leg bandits are you meaning the snows were missing a leg?


Their leg was dangling, or hanging as they approached. My guess is they were shot up. Kinda like a target as they approached with the others. It's wierd how your eye goes to something that's different. If I could only figure out the collar thing.......

How did you guys do Sunday?


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome, wish I could get one more hunt in like that. Spring is already too far away!!


----------

